

Why don't C++ programmers like Go as much as former users of dynamic languages? - rshetty
http://commandcenter.blogspot.in/2012/06/less-is-exponentially-more.html

======
billswift
This is the fourth time in less than 10 hours that this has been posted. At
least the first three used the correct title. Here is the first post with
comments, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4158865>

------
shasty
I wasnt aware that anyone liked GO

